# Would you consider this as "thin" stools?



## grandiaxtreme99 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi, i'm new to this forum but i'm not really sure if i have IBS..i've had diarrhea for awhile now and i think it's because of the foods i ate. i thought i had food poisoning because i ate 3 week old hot dogs but then i realized that my metformin pills were causing my diarrhea as well so i was told to decrease it. i do have type 2 diabetes btw. anyways, i read up about having thin stools and it worries me that mine might be and there's no real picture other than to say that if it's pencil thin then it's bad but i would like an actual picture of one to know for sure.but then i realized that eating instant noodles was causing me to go to the washroom as well..and then i just ate more vegetables and a banana the day before and then just a sandwich today for lunch instead of the instant noodles and this is what came out. i don't have any adominable pain really and it doesn't hurt or anything. i do have internal hemmorhoids which i usually get every 3 months but i haven't seen blood in over 5 months now which is good. i know it's gross to see a picture but i'd just like to know what people's inputs are and whether or not this picture of my stools is considered "thin" or if it's not thick enough. i'm trying to add more fiber to my diet but it's hard to follow what foods to eat daily that has so much fiber..but anyways, this is what i took. the picture may make it seem bigger than it is..http://imageshack.us/a/img221/7587/dsc03182u.jpgthank you for anyone who can help


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm not looking ... But your thinking about pencil thin stools being bad is not quite accurate.Read this:http://women.webmd.com/pharmacist-11/digestive-problems


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While it makes logical sense about the thin stools being some danger/panic/SOS do something now! signal from the body, all the evidence shows it really isn't.When the stools are soft and loose they can't hold their shape and come out thin. This particular medical myth is really popular, makes it into the textbooks, but it was never based on hard data, just speculation of what might happen if something bad could be going on.They looked for the data and found that all the data is that is is just certain stool consistencies tend to come out thin.


----------

